# Bicycle Shops in Ventura?



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I will be staying in Ventura to take part in this weekends Ojai Century and was wondering if anyone can recommend some interesting bike shops in the area? 

Thanks,

Ian in SD.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

There's Open Air, at 2386 E Main St., although I'm not sure how interesting you'll find it...last time I was there (a few years ago) it leaned heavily towards MTBs. This seems to be a new location, and their website shows Trek, Felt and Specialized. If you can make it to Santa Barbara, there's Velo Pro on State St and Fastrack on W Canon Perdido (next street w. of State). Midway between Ventura and St. Babs is Carpenteria, where Bikesmiths is located; it's on Carpenteria Ave, south of Casitas Pass Rd. I don't know if this is the same Bikesmith that used to be in St. Babs, so I can't say good/bad--but there it is. 

Oh, and there's a Performance/ex-Supergo in Ventura...but I assume you don't care about that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's Bicycle World USA in Santa Paula. I got my Colnago there. Those guys are into serious cycling. Don't know if they still carry Colnago though. They might have had a fallout with Ernesto. They now carry their house brand - Ragatz Bicycles. 

There is a great bike mechanic there - Rudolfo.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

...and Santa Paula has a Bob's Big Boy, too!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Last time I was there (last week to pick up my colnago from it's annual check up at Bicycle World USA), I drove back home via South Mountain Road and Balcom Canyon. The route used in the ToC. Looks like nice riding. 

Oh yeah and I stopped for a cup o joe at the Santa Paula Coffee Co. on Main Street. Tanzania Peabody. MMMMmmmmm....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_Balcom Canyon...looks like nice riding._

I'm getting chest pains again just thinking about that last mile or so before the summit, going south. I'll content myself with riding from Ventura back along Blood Alley to Santa Clarita and then down to the San Fernando Valley. I prefer _driving_ through Balcom Canyon (or Grimes Canyon)...after having a Super Big Boy at Bob's.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> _Balcom Canyon...looks like nice riding._
> 
> I'm getting chest pains again just thinking about that last mile or so before the summit, going south. I'll content myself with riding from Ventura back along Blood Alley to Santa Clarita and then down to the San Fernando Valley. I prefer _driving_ through Balcom Canyon (or Grimes Canyon)...after having a Super Big Boy at Bob's.


Yeah no kidding! It looked pretty derned steep. I watched the ToC from the top of Balcom and until last week had never seen the gradient on the steep part of the climb. Yikes, I can see now why some of the riders were weaving across the road.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> _Balcom Canyon...looks like nice riding._
> 
> I'm getting chest pains again after having a Super Big Boy at Bob's.


have you tried the burger place next to the bobs in burbank? its pretty good, but no where near as good as bobs. pre-vegitarian the super big boy was my all time favorite meal. now i just get hte veggie cheese burger and slap some onion rings on it to make sure i get my daily dosage of artery cloggage.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

yarble said:


> have you tried the burger place next to the bobs in burbank? its pretty good, but no where near as good as bobs. pre-vegitarian the super big boy was my all time favorite meal. now i just get hte veggie cheese burger and slap some onion rings on it to make sure i get my daily dosage of artery cloggage.


Are you talking about Paty's Coffee shop?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Yeah, what she said--I'm afraid when I'm driving down Alameda I have blinders on. I see only Bob's...besides, lately I've been going to the one in Glendale most of the time.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yarble. Are you talking about Mo's? Upscale? Lots of industry types?
C40: Its hours are kind of strange, but try going to the Time-Sport Outlet Shop on Motor Way in Santa Barbara, just inland from the 101.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> Yarble. Are you talking about Mo's? Upscale? Lots of industry types?
> C40: Its hours are kind of strange, but try going to the Time-Sport Outlet Shop on Motor Way in Santa Barbara, just inland from the 101.


yea, mo's. i couldnt think of the name for some reason. i cant really comment on anything besides garden burgers and onion rings, but their onion rings are damn good. if i had to choose though, i would still head to bobs. mo's is too swanky to be a 'real' burger place. at bobs i can get everything i got at mo's plus a chocolate shake and still have plenty for a tip. the waitresses at mo's are mighty cute,but that might be becuase they all claim to be actresses.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Bicycle Shops in Ventura*

Next time you're out in Ventura, check out Shoreline Cycles downtown, corner of South Oak Street and E. Santa Clara. By FAR the best shop around...


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanx for the tip--what brands do they carry?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's the link to the shop...in addition to what's listed on the web site, he carries Litespeed and Merlin.

http://www.shorelinecycles.com/


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanks--I'll have to check 'em out next time I'm out that way.


----------



## PullThrough (Jun 12, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Thanks--I'll have to check 'em out next time I'm out that way.



Hopefully you'll catch him when he's having a good day.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_Hopefully you'll catch him when he's having a good day._

Huh?


----------

